
Show HN: DayToDay - Achieve daily goals - schizoburger
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.together.michal.daytoday
======
mitul_45
The app is great!

I also have been working something similar: [https://github.com/mitul45/ta-
calendar](https://github.com/mitul45/ta-calendar). Let me know what you guys
think.

PS: For now it's not quite responsive for smaller screen sizes.

~~~
iyn
I like your project, thanks for open sourcing it! I may use it soon, because
it's something I've needed :)

~~~
mitul_45
Sure! Let me know when you start using it :)

------
scalesolved
Just used it quickly, I like the idea but when adding new tasks you should
inspect the last tasks finish time and add that as the new start time of the
new task. I'd also provide a configurable amount for time blocks (or a picker
panel of common amounts, 30mins,1 hour,2 hour etc).

Overall nice and clean, tiny download like andrewvijay mentioned and zero
silly permission stuff, good work!

~~~
schizoburger
The app should recognize the last task finish time, I implemented the
functionality. Could you confirm that it doesn't work on your phone ? If it
doesn't, could you tell me the android version you use ? I would test it
against. If it comes to picker, I don't like it. Although, I understand that
some people prefer it, so I might add option to choose between standard way of
entering time and picker. Thanks for your feedback.

------
Buetol
From the screenshot, you're having a bug with the notifications icon, it's a
white square. The solution:
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/30795431/icon-not-
displa...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/30795431/icon-not-displaying-
in-notification-white-square-shown-instead)

~~~
schizoburger
Thanks. I've only had the problem on the emulator. It worked properly on my
phone, but I will use the fix you provided. :)

------
danr4
I'm on the lookout for a product to plan only the current day. This is a nice
first version, but I think for it to be really beneficial the UX needs to be
on point - adding tasks as quick as possible (like Google Calendars quick add
- "Clean Kitchen 1200-1215") and quick glance using a widget or permanent
notification of next/current/prev task. Also, Reordering doesn't work for me.

Again, as I said I think this is a well executed first version, but the
problem is I don't think I'll be able to keep using it without the mentioned
features. I'll keep it on my phone in case it gets updated since it's small
and requires almost no permissions.

~~~
swozey
Check out Any.do. It's a little too simple for me, I personally use ticktick
which has geolocation on tasks and a lot of other features (including my
preferred style of UI, the Things style), but any.do has a fantastic simple UI
and has a "Moment" feature that pops up every morning where you get a list of
your currently waiting tasks and get to determine whether or not you decide to
complete them that day or not. There's also Clear which is a very simple daily
task manager.

I'm personally not a fan of the simple UIs and greatly prefer the Things style
(menubar on left with projects/lists/etc).

------
eecks
I am trying to use it right now but on the time input, I get a numbers
keyboard which means I can't use ":" so I can't type a time in..

I am using an LG G4

~~~
schizoburger
You should have it on your number keyboard. Sometimes you have to quickly tap
one button multiple times to get ":". It reads "-/:" on Android 5.0.1.

~~~
eecks
The only buttons I see are 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,backspace,0 and "Next"

------
dbwest
Like it. Would rather use voice to plan, however. 'Remind me at 3 to program.'
Android phones have pretty good voice control for reminders and are great for
scheduling.

Now, if I didn't have a good way to set this stuff with voice, I would love
this app.

I love how it is under 5mb and doesn't use unneeded permissions. I love how
easy it is to enter things in. And I love how the notifications work and how
you can have it export to google calendar.

~~~
schizoburger
Thanks. I am glad you like it.

------
andrewvijay
Just used it for a while. Pros: Good concept. Love that it's only 3.7mb to
download. One hand usage thing is good. Would be useful while commuting. Cons:
Couldn't understand or make sense about the note feature. I'm not sure where
it's related or linked. To the entire day or to particular task? Wouldn't be
typing the same things everyday so need a repeat feature. Calendar view would
be great.

~~~
schizoburger
Yeah, it seems that I didn't make the note functionality intuitive. They
supposed to be for general use, like: "I get distracted around 12". Should I
explain it better and leave them for general purpose or make a description
view for every task ? I will definitely add repeat functionality as well as
possibility to plan entire week in advance.

~~~
andrewvijay
I think you can make the note functionality better. Description view for every
task will be an extra for me but I dont know how many will use it.

------
sharemywin
I have a domain 1daymatters.com was going to build a personal daily quote/task
tracker. It's close to expiring, if anyone interested in it keep an eye out
for it.

------
theonething
on the web app side, complice.co serves a similar purpose with other features
like a pomodoro timer. Been using it for a month now and like it so far.

